# [Russian NR] 4x4x4 bld: 3:14.33 @ Kalmyki Open 2013 - Oleg Gritsenko



## DrKorbin (Aug 18, 2013)

Scramble: F2 U L2 F2 B2 D' B2 D' U B U' F B' D' L F' L' F' L2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R2 D' L' Fw2 U' Rw2 R' L' U' Fw2 F' D2 L' Fw U2 Fw2 Uw Fw D2 Rw D' Fw2 R2



Spoiler



For one week that will be the 2nd place in the world ranking. Good luck Ollie!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 18, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For one week that will be the 2nd place in the world ranking. Good luck Ollie!



I saw this yesterday on cubecomps, and you beat me to it today  But seriously well done  Loved the reaction

And I love your turning style (I've definitely said this before)


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2013)

Your turning style is amazing!

Very nice solve!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2013)

Really nice solve!


----------



## Renslay (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice solve! And I love the reaction.


----------



## EMI (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, 2nd place at world ranking! Congratulations!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice solve! And I agree, I love your turning style, so smooth and fluent!
Pozdravljajem!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 18, 2013)

Needs to be 0.18 seconds faster. Still pretty nice


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 18, 2013)

Everything about this is sooo smooth and sexy. Makes me want a new 4x4.


----------



## Riley (Aug 19, 2013)

Agreed with everyone on here. Seriously, that is some beautiful turning. Incredible and inspiring.


----------

